# this is really bad..



## creature (Sep 10, 2016)

if we ever needed one of those dead motherfuckers to come back... jesus or gahndi or buddah or lao tzu or who fucking ever, this would be a really, really, ***really*** good time, ya think?


----------



## creature (Sep 10, 2016)

but.. i guess i should be carefull what i wish..


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 10, 2016)

Jesus isn't dead.


----------



## creature (Sep 10, 2016)

maybe not, but i wish he would get his ass in gear & light us all up, ya know?


----------



## Odin (Sep 18, 2016)

I am not sure about spontaneous manifestation from beyond our experienced reality... although I fall asleep on many nights chasing imaginary patterns of light and shadow behind my closed eyelids with a singular focus, can I break through? 

They say the Meek Will Inherit the Earth... 

Perhaps this is so true... even six feet under, yet our minds rejoined at the _*Cosmic Kitchen Table*_... a round of brewed malty nectar for all... Watts, McKenna, Jesus, Buddha, Gandhi, Lau Tzu and me and you.

I tell you true... I do Invite you.

So.

Peace be upon you.

Body Mind and Soul.


----------



## creature (Sep 18, 2016)

Odin, O slayer of Ice..

the Meek shall inherit the Earth
because the violent shall Destroy each other...


----------

